# Bath Time?



## Zo-Zo (Oct 28, 2013)

I've been looking around and noticed that most of you bathe your Maltese weekly. I'm curious why this is? I could understand show dogs but it seems like many are just pets. My Pekapom (Kept in a full coat, though currently has her back shaved) see's the tub maybe 4-5x a year. Once upon a time I did take her and my previous German Shepherd into work with me once a week for a bath/fluff but honestly it ended up being more hassle than anything since she's really not a dirty dog. My moms Maltese (Who may soon become -my- Maltese) used to see a groomer every 2 weeks but honestly I've been living with her since July 1st and the dog has seen a tub twice in that time (Right after I moved here and then the other day) and she's got a nice coat, smells just fine, not dirty at all....I have started wiping her eyes/muzzle with a warm washcloth each day when I brush her to try and get rid of her tear stains but otherwise she looks fine. So curious why so often?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I only bathe my pom mix every 6 weeks, or even longer.
I bathe Milo every 7-10 days. Maltese have hair and not fur. They need to be bathed more frequently.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Honestly sense Ace rarely goes outside and if he does it is in the sodded back yard he never seems " dirty ". The only thing is he seems to get oily hair around his ears. I do bathe him about every ten days though. I like to keep him use to being groomed and I just love that fresh baby smell. I do wash his face every night. 
When we had pommies they were more work.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I bathe Izzy once a week and she gets a bath once a week from a groomer. She loves to be outside, I guess if your baby never goes outside I could see waiting longer, but being her hair is well, hair and not fur it should be washed more often. How often do you wash your own hair. I am sure you could also go months without washing your hair, but do you really want to??? Isn't it nice to feel clean??? I would think dogs feel the same way.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I can't imagine bathing mine longer than a week. Even if they don't look dirty(actual dirt looking) their hair begins to look stringy and clumpy. The comb and brush doesn't run through the hair as easily, and they tangle and mat more. No they don't smell bad but they smell delicious after a bath. The longest that I ever waited to bathe them was after a spay or neuter, and it drove me crazy waiting 10 days to 2 weeks.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

The longest I have waited is 10 days for my maltese. They are white and Boo is a boy so well he seems to get dirtier. My wheaten who also has hair can stay clean up to 3 weeks, but I do use a bath spritz for in betweens.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't know why my Mommy wants to bathe me so much. I think I look just fine!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Furbabies mom said:


> I can't imagine bathing mine longer than a week. Even if they don't look dirty(actual dirt looking) their hair begins to look stringy and clumpy. The comb and brush doesn't run through the hair as easily, and they tangle and mat more. No they don't smell bad but they smell delicious after a bath. The longest that I ever waited to bathe them was after a spay or neuter, and it drove me crazy waiting 10 days to 2 weeks.


I agree even tho I don't bathe Charlie once a week on a regular basis. If you can stick to bathing once a week, you will have a lot less mats.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

pammy4501 said:


> I don't know why my Mommy wants to bathe me so much. I think I look just fine!


You look just fine enough to go to bed with mommy. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## little+bella (May 19, 2013)

May i ask what yall bathe your babies with? Just curious. Im using a product off Amazon called Fluffy Puppy by Bio-groom. Wasnt sure if i needed a conditioner along with it. The label says its a conditioning shampoo so i just wash her with that along with the Tear Stain product by Spa Lavish.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I bathe Leila once a week most of the time mainly to condition her hair. Sometimes, she's gone a little longer. I've noticed she doesn't get as many tangles/matts for a few days after a bath. After that, she does even though she gets daily brushing/combing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Yes, Maltese do need to be bathed way more than most other breeds since they have hair, not fur. Emma needs to be bathed weekly or her hair gets stringy and starts to mat. I know depending on coat type, some malts can go a bit longer, like two weeks, between baths. Bailey, my poodle mix, only needs to be bathed roughly once a month.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

pammy4501 said:


> I don't know why my Mommy wants to bathe me so much. I think I look just fine!


A picture is worth a thousand words! That summed it up. Perfect response.


----------



## Zo-Zo (Oct 28, 2013)

Q-Tip doesn't mat up so long as she's brushed, nor does she get greasy or gross after a couple weeks without a bath so I guess that's why I was curious. She plays outside several times a day as long as the ground is dry and any dirty paws are quickly brushed out.

The picture Pammy posted is too cute though!!


----------



## Zo-Zo (Oct 28, 2013)

Guess I'm pretty used to rough and rugged working dogs who run trails and swim in icky ponds/lakes or simply play in mud puddles. Kind of hard for me to be grossed out by a small indoor dog who hasn't been bathed in a week or two when I'll cuddle up to a dog who's been swimming and only had a towel run down him once or twice. Lol!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I find that after a week the hair FEELS dirty. I like the nice soft fluffy feel after a bath.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I use Chris Christensen Spectrum 10 Shampoo and the conditioner too. I think you do need to condition a maltese coat.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

I bathed Kelly last Saturday. It hasn't been a week yet but I already want to give her a bath. Even though she doesn't go outside, I still love how she feels/smells/looks after a bath :wub:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I bathe Steve every 7-10 days. I just like him to be clean, sweet smelling, and fluffy. I consider Steve a working dog - his job is to snuggle and he's awesome at it!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I bathe MiMi 7-10 days. Her coat feels dry and tangles terribly if I go longer. On the other hand, Ray can easily go 6 months. Yes, 6 months. He is a coton and also has hair, not fur. He goes out and lays in the dirt, while MiMi won't set a paw on dirt or grass. Ray gets dirty, but all the dirt disappears with brushing. He never has an odor. Before I had Ray I read that cotons seldom need bathing, but I didn't believe it.


----------



## Shenno (Oct 1, 2013)

pammy4501 said:


> I don't know why my Mommy wants to bathe me so much. I think I look just fine!


 
Funny, this is what Nicky often looks like after a trip outside especially in the Fall and Spring time.


----------

